# Constipated tegu



## j.sawyer48 (Jun 23, 2012)

So I went on vacation for a week and had my buddy taken care of almika and when I got bak today she seems plump and trying to go to the bathroom but can't she pushes real hard and nothing comes out wat can I do to help her ?


----------



## larissalurid (Jun 23, 2012)

Long warm baths help with digestions, also banana and egg make them have to go to the bathroom so I'd try some of that.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Jun 23, 2012)

Okay I will try that also I gave her a nice 20 to 30 min bath in warm water and now I have her outside basking maybe some real sun raise will help her out


----------



## larissalurid (Jun 23, 2012)

j.sawyer48 said:


> Okay I will try that also I gave her a nice 20 to 30 min bath in warm water and now I have her outside basking maybe some real sun raise will help her out



definitely couldnt hurt, im sure getting nice and warmed up will help :] Hope she gets better soon :/ My Blue Tongue Skink has also been having constipation problems the past few weeks :[


----------



## got10 (Jun 23, 2012)

Fish oil pills . just one, not the whole bottle .The people I asked about said sardines in oil . I think it would stink to high heck when it comes out the other end


----------

